# أرجو المساعدة للضرورة عن Mvc في هندسة العوامل البشرية



## ehab-j (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ياشباب و يعطيكم ألف عافية على هالمنتدى الرائع


أرجو من الشباب المساعدة في بحث عن تجربة قياس الmvc(تقلص العضلة الإرادي عند الإنسان)
و ذلك في مجال مادة هندسة العوامل البشرية 



ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mkn (31 أكتوبر 2007)

هل يمكن ان تعطينا فكره شامله عن هندسه العوامل البشريه ( كتب,مراجع ,ستاندردز,... الخ )


----------

